# Gnu Bindings



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all, another question from someone who hasn't tried new equipment in the past 5 years.

I have been wading through the new bindings. I have been interested in flows for awhile but recently tried their crappy mini rachets(no thank you). I know they are coming out with a new setup this year but looking at Gnu's bindings for a late season improvement.

Has anyone tried Gnu's bindings from this year? Quality decent? Are they atleast reasonably adjustable?

The two I was looking at were the Mutant and Choice.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Before I start I am in no way trying to bash any company but I had a pair of fastec (gnu put their name on fastec bindings) mountain series fall apart on me after only 6 runs. The ratchet was literally glued onto the strap and the glue join failed, all the gnu models appear to be made in the same way. I was not very impressed with the quality to say the least and this is on the "big mountain" version, I imagine that thay would be the strongest in the lineup.
Now I was refunded with no problems after sending them back but it did cost me about 2 hours of my last day in japan and could well have caused a pretty bad injury if it wasnt powder that I fell into.
I realise that there is probably thousands out there that have not failed but IMO gluing the ratchet to the strap is just not good enough when most manufacturers use a small screw which works flawlessly.
I also found them to hurt my foot a lot and spent the whole 6 runs trying to make them not hurt even after spending at least an hour setting them up with my boots at home as I always do with new bindings. The toe strap needs a ladder connecting it to the top strap so it stays where you want it. I had to adjust it up onto my toe everytime which defeats the purpose of fast entry bindings.

see pic


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

It is hard to tell from the picture but how was that piece that came out of the strap held to the strap?. It looks like a weird shape for it to be glued or molded due to the edges(mechanical engineering experience). What year was this pair? Reviews I have scene in the past have bashed Fastec but reluctantly praised gnu.

I am not sold on Gnu for bindings yet. Mervin seems to be on their game for quality on their boards, I would hope they followed suit on bindings.

Edit: Just read you said they were glued. Did they bandsaw the connecting piece?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

See the shiny bit on the ratchet, thats the glue that didnt bond with the strap, you can see the glue that did bond has just removed material from the strap.
Say what you want about fastec, gnu and mervin. The bindings are fastecs with a different logo and the ratchets are glued on. Go have a close look at the gnu bindings and see if they differ in construction.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks man. I will try to figure out how they are constructed. The more adhesive used the more I question the construction. I know they won't let me know what adhesive is used, other wise it might be able to judge the application.

Also what year were these bindings. It does give me some idea how much process control they can get going


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I assume they were last years model but they did feature the new slab base plate. I think the technical term for the adhesive is superglue!
Of all my bindings I have never had one break on me except the fastec so its not like I am some 50' cliff hucking rambo on a snowboard. The issue is how they fix the ratchets , burton use a screw, flow use a press stud, fastec use glue.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I was unimpressed with Mutants.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

So many negative opinions.... let me add a positive one.

I bought a pair of Gnu choice this year, after reviewing my options for rear-entry bindings that I can use for the short midwest runs we have here. I liked the idea of a 2-strap system with the rear entry and overall I find them to be just what I wanted. When you disengage the highback and push it down, it automatically pops up the rear strap so you have plenty of room to get your boot in and out. It also has a dual use because you can pop up the back strap when you're on the lift for some tension release. That feature alone makes it functionally better than the Flows, although I do think Flows probably have better build quality. 

Basically you set the strap and toe cap positions with the highback up and you get everything configured the way you want it and then you don't have to touch the settings for the rest of the season. I haven't had any problems with durability and the bindings are made of metal and really light. They also haven't worn very much from the constant boot in/out motions.

I do have one complaint though. When I got these bindings I was using Burton Rulers but those boots didn't fit my feet well so I got a pair of Burton Ambush. The wider base of the Ambush seems to press against the bindings more and in particular, when I am skating with one boot in, the boot really squeaks loudly against the plastic strap on the toe cap. I'm trying to figure out how to eliminate the squeaking because it drives me nuts. It doesn't happen while riding, just while skating on flat ground.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't get how people like this feature of being able to loosen the ankle strap. If they just designed a better ankle strap you wouldn't need to loosen it...

Flows don't have a quick loosen feature cause they're comfy all day... And as far as strap lift. 2013 NX2. Not even hybrid strap, just the standard I-Strap now with lift.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I don't get how people like this feature of being able to loosen the ankle strap. If they just designed a better ankle strap you wouldn't need to loosen it...
> 
> Flows don't have a quick loosen feature cause they're comfy all day... And as far as strap lift. 2013 NX2. Not even hybrid strap, just the standard I-Strap now with lift.


I don't like Flows, they're too loose. I prefer the 2 strap design. I'm not arguing whether or not the Gnu's are better than a product that haven't even come out yet...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> I don't like Flows, they're too loose. I prefer the 2 strap design. I'm not arguing whether or not the Gnu's are better than a product that haven't even come out yet...


I really don't get this too loose deal with Flows. Everyone got used to rocker being easier to initiate a turn and driving between the feet instead of outside your feet. Flows aren't a looser binding, my M9se's give me more lateral support than my '13 Restricted Missions that have the asym strap. They distribute pressure better making the strap only FEEL looser, but it doesn't ride looser. I don't get it.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I really don't get this too loose deal with Flows. Everyone got used to rocker being easier to initiate a turn and driving between the feet instead of outside your feet. Flows aren't a looser binding, my M9se's give me more lateral support than my '13 Restricted Missions that have the asym strap. They distribute pressure better making the strap only FEEL looser, but it doesn't ride looser. I don't get it.


I can't really say anything except I've tried both and I like the Gnu's better. Personal preference. I'd like the 2013 Flows to change my mind though.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I always found with flows it's a fine line between being able to kick in easily and the strap being too loose. Their new design will eliminate that.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nivek, what did you not like about the Mutants?

Vaughn, was there any noticable difference in the feel of the high back from a standard binding? I'm not sure how much structure the heel cup really adds as I have never ridden a binding without one.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Antigravity19 said:


> Nivek, what did you not like about the Mutants?
> 
> Vaughn, was there any noticable difference in the feel of the high back from a standard binding? I'm not sure how much structure the heel cup really adds as I have never ridden a binding without one.


They just have a mesh of features and shapes that don't work well together. Full review will be up on angrysnowboarder before 2013 drops.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nivek said:


> They just have a mesh of features and shapes that don't work well together. Full review will be up on angrysnowboarder before 2013 drops.


So you rode 2013? Likely not going to be better going back in the years then.

I personally like the thought of their bindings but not sure how it will relate riding. Sure wish I could find a place in Western Idaho to try some products.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I spent a few months testing the 10/11 Mutants and found them to be fast, comfortable binders. We replaced Flow with the Gnus last season and we're extremely happy with the response. Nine out of ten customers who demo them end up buying them. Typically the feature people say they like the best is the release switch on the heelstrap. 

That being said, demo the binding if at all possible. Rear entry is not for everybody. As much as I liked the ease and speed, a conventional binding is the only way to go for me. I just like the response I get from a well designed conventional binder.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Antigravity19 said:


> Nivek, what did you not like about the Mutants?
> 
> Vaughn, was there any noticable difference in the feel of the high back from a standard binding? I'm not sure how much structure the heel cup really adds as I have never ridden a binding without one.


Personally, I found the high backs pretty easy to adjust to. There are rotation and lean adjustments and it's easy to get the right fit. They're more flexy because of the cable, versus my previous Burton Customs that had a very rigid high back. I haven't noticed any loss of control and I actually think the flexible nature of the Gnu's is more comfortable. Keep in mind though, I'm not shredding pow like out west, I'm only using these bindings for midwest hardpack/groomers. I would imagine these bindings might be hard to use in deep powder.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

duh said:


> I spent a few months testing the 10/11 Mutants and found them to be fast, comfortable binders. We replaced Flow with the Gnus last season and we're extremely happy with the response. Nine out of ten customers who demo them end up buying them. Typically the feature people say they like the best is the release switch on the heelstrap.
> 
> That being said, demo the binding if at all possible. Rear entry is not for everybody. As much as I liked the ease and speed, a conventional binding is the only way to go for me. I just like the response I get from a well designed conventional binder.


I would love to demo a number of things, unfortunately Idaho is relatively unpopulated. I haven't really seen too many demo events.


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got done riding Breck and Vail (for point of reference) on back to back days. Initially I was worried about running two straight days on new bindings and even had my old ones waiting in the car to switch them out just in case they weren't working for me. BTW, I'm running with the Mutants.

I've got to say that I love these bindings. In fact, I was getting annoyed at all the skiers, not snowboarders, who were slowing me down from starting my runs. Us snowboarders always move to the side of the hill to strap in (like I used to do), but skiers, they just stand there IN MY WAY. Anyway, my buddy is a skier (despite all my yapping about them) and he didn't even notice a wait time. Usually I was ready to get down before he was.

Performancewise I was very happy with them. Vaughnabe13 has a point about the cable creating more flex than rigid bindings, but after I made the adjustment to the forward lean, I felt no problems getting over on to my heelside like I originally did last week prior to my adjustments.

Bottom line, I love these bindings. I was aprehensive at first, but they won me over.

If you've got any questions, please let me know - I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

I have Flow NXT ATSE on one board, GNU Fastec AGROS on another, and Targas on another. All work incredibly well. Advantages for me: FLOWS - super easy in, one click, full foot/ankle support. Incredible lean into toe side turns with pressure evenly spread. AGROS - Easy click/click in; real two strap feel and performance. Like the extra click for the ankle strap (like the horn when your car locks). FLOW & GNU bonus - kick down the high back and slide your foot in for comfy no dangle lift rides. Targas - full performance traditional 2 strap, with as tight a grip as you want or can handle. My favorites are whatever I've got on at the time.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

bobthegood said:


> I have Flow NXT ATSE on one board, GNU Fastec AGROS on another, and Targas on another. All work incredibly well. Advantages for me: FLOWS - super easy in, one click, full foot/ankle support. Incredible lean into toe side turns with pressure evenly spread. AGROS - Easy click/click in; real two strap feel and performance. Like the extra click for the ankle strap (like the horn when your car locks). FLOW & GNU bonus - kick down the high back and slide your foot in for comfy no dangle lift rides. Targas - full performance traditional 2 strap, with as tight a grip as you want or can handle. My favorites are whatever I've got on at the time.


For whatever reason, it has never actually occurred to me to slide my foot into the free binding while on the lift. I imagine that would make a big difference.


----------



## Antigravity19 (Feb 7, 2012)

bobthegood said:


> I have Flow NXT ATSE on one board, GNU Fastec AGROS on another, and Targas on another. All work incredibly well. Advantages for me: FLOWS - super easy in, one click, full foot/ankle support. Incredible lean into toe side turns with pressure evenly spread. AGROS - Easy click/click in; real two strap feel and performance. Like the extra click for the ankle strap (like the horn when your car locks). FLOW & GNU bonus - kick down the high back and slide your foot in for comfy no dangle lift rides. Targas - full performance traditional 2 strap, with as tight a grip as you want or can handle. My favorites are whatever I've got on at the time.


Cool, I had found your walk through of the Agro's. I think I am going to pick up the Mutant. I think I can get a better deal on the Agro's but the red and black go too well with my NS Heritage. Now all I need is some new boots. Hopefully those DC boots come back on whiskeymilitia.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I picked up the Gnu Mutants as my first pair of bindings. I chose them due to the ease of entry compared to the Flow's. I tested both systems at the ski shop. I haven't had a problem with them all year. They are very easy to adjust and once dialed in you are set.

Rear entry bindings were essential when my skiing fiance said, "You can snowboard if you can get on your board quickly. I will not wait for you while you sit on your ass off the lift."


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL. My wife complains about waiting on the top of the run as well, and I have never sat down to buckle in (started riding as an adult; had already mastered the art of balance). That said, my aggressive riding has me waiting at the bottom virtually every run. But I of course never bring that up. About 90% of my riding is either with the bro's or solo, so the wife\wait thing isn't much of an issue. Good luck.


----------



## Junglizste (Mar 5, 2012)

I was riding 2012 flow M9's and was really happy with them. Then I got my board stolen at Snowshoe. Rather that waste a bunch of money on a multi-day rental I just decided to buy a new rig. I was going to buy the flows again but they didn't sell them at the shop. I got the Gnu Streets. They're really nice. I've done 6 days on them now and they don't show any signs of weakness. Control is great, dampening is ok(i got the cheap model) and they're much easier to ride tight than the flows. In order to ride the flows at the tightness I liked I had to drop to my knees or flail around like a crazy until my foot was in far enough to put up the highback up. I could rock 'em loose and easy and probably could have gotten used to it but it didn't feel secure at first. Both of these options are still better than sitting on your butt, rolling over and doing push-ups or trying to balance and bend over for the time it takes to strap into traditional bindings. The gnu's are quick and easy. They feel more substantial than the flows too, lighter too. The new ratchets on the flows feel cheesier, IMO. I'm quite impressed with the Gnus... we'll see how they hold up.


----------



## Junglizste (Mar 5, 2012)

...although the new flows look pretty sweet.

Flow Bindings 2013 Collection | Snowbroader.EU


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought a pair of L and a pair of XL Mutants. The L bindings came with 2 sizes for the ratchet straps: one set mounted on the bindings and one shorter set in a bag with the fasteners. The XL bindings did not have the extra set of straps. Doe the XL Mutants not come with the extra set, or was it just not in the box and I need to contact the store I got them from?


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

metoo said:


> I bought a pair of L and a pair of XL Mutants. The L bindings came with 2 sizes for the ratchet straps: one set mounted on the bindings and one shorter set in a bag with the fasteners. The XL bindings did not have the extra set of straps. Doe the XL Mutants not come with the extra set, or was it just not in the box and I need to contact the store I got them from?


Just contact them anyway. Gnu/Mervin CSupport is awesome. I had a problem with one of my auto-release latches getting gunked up on my Choice bindings, and they sent me two new ones for free - I wasn't even under warranty!


----------

